# Should I take a refresher course?



## lazume (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all!

I bumped into this forum while googling for answer about a question I have. 

I just passed the written NREMT test, but it said I need to complete my practical to get certified. Problem is, I took my EMT course more than a year ago and couldn't remember detailed steps about the practical. Should I take a refresher?

Thanks!


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm confused.

Generally, graduating from an accredited EMT school involves you meeting all of their requirements (quizzes, tests, and final) as well as passing the NREMT practicals which are done at the school around the time of the final.  Once all of this has been done, the school submits your eligibility to sit for the NREMT written at a testing site.  Once you pass the written you are NREMT certified. 

Did your EMT school not clear you of the NREMT practicals?


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 16, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Generally, graduating from an accredited EMT school involves you meeting all of their requirements (quizzes, tests, and final) as well as passing the NREMT practicals which are done at the school around the time of the final.  Once all of this has been done, the school submits your eligibility to sit for the NREMT written at a testing site.  Once you pass the written you are NREMT certified.
> 
> Did your EMT school not clear you of the NREMT practicals?



The solution to your confusion in contained in your description of your confusion. Specifically, the first word: "Generally." What you said may be _generally_ true, but isn't true for _all_ states and jurisdictions.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was more reaching at the idea that maybe there was some error with his school submitting his practicals result to national when they cleared him for the written.  I was asking for clarification if his school had or had not tested him previously on the practicals.

But I appreciate your help JJR.

Anyhow, to the OP, if your school did not test you on the practicals.  You will have to find a site qualified to test you on the NREMT practicals.  Only you can decide the need for a refresher, but why waste the time on the refresher?  Its simply the memorization of lists? Download the NREMT practicals (https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/exam_coord_man.asp) and then study.  If you want to practice with equipment, talk to your previous school.


----------



## lazume (Oct 16, 2010)

Ah thanks guys for the replies. I went to an EMT school in Massachussetts that would've prepared for its own state exam (not NREMT). 

That was my original plan but I moved to California. And here it requires me to get certified from the NREMT. 



> Its simply the memorization of lists?



To my understanding the practical would have stations where examiners have us complete assigned procedures? Or is it not so.

Thanks again.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 16, 2010)

Even though the NREMT practicals are very, very easy, and I personally wouldn't do a refresher, maybe you would be best off just killing two birds with one stone.  Do the refresher get cleared for NREMT and get half your CE's for you recert. Since it appears you are uncertain why not just go the sure route.  A refresher takes 2 days.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Oct 16, 2010)

If you took the MA practical the NREMT accepts it. I just took the one for MA and when I applied for national they accepted it. My class was based mainly on the MA state test and not the national.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 16, 2010)

MassEMT-B said:


> If you took the MA practical the NREMT accepts it. I just took the one for MA and when I applied for national they accepted it. My class was based mainly on the MA state test and not the national.


NR won't accept practical results if they're over a year old though


----------



## lazume (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's been a while. 

I just finished a refresher course (in my case, that's all I need) and soon I will get my skills verified by the NREMT. Then, I will try obtaining the California license.


----------

